# Fuwari Airborne Cats



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*I was browsing thru Flickr.com and came across an talented photographer, Fuwari, who is putting out a book called Airborne Cats. Its well worth the look thru his photos on flickr if your interested*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cool 8)


----------

